# Ram not retracting 5T electric log splitter.



## Auzzie Gumtree (Jan 3, 2013)

just got a second hand 5t log splitter. Ran it for approx 15 mins with the bleed screw closed. The ram will not retract back to its starting position. it stays about half way. It will still run forwards but not back. 

I have filled up the oil and tried running it with no log with the bleed screw open but it still wont go back even if you try pushing it. Also tried realigning the valves as the pic below but that didn't help. I think it can either be oil which isn't being drained or the spring which is isn't working. 

Any ideas?


----------



## raybonz (Jan 4, 2013)

Auzzie Gumtree said:


> just got a second hand 5t log splitter. Ran it for approx 15 mins with the bleed screw closed. The ram will not retract back to its starting position. it stays about half way. It will still run forwards but not back.
> 
> I have filled up the oil and tried running it with no log with the bleed screw open but it still wont go back even if you try pushing it. Also tried realigning the valves as the pic below but that didn't help. I think it can either be oil which isn't being drained or the spring which is isn't working.
> 
> ...


https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/ryobi-wont-retract.86215/ this might help..

Ray


----------



## bogydave (Jan 4, 2013)

Spring or alignment (in a bind)  my guess.


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Jan 19, 2013)

Just managed to take the splitter apart - had to remove the ram. There was something wrong with the spring. Got it sorted but now i have to put it back together again. Anybody done this? if so haw did you get the ram and cylinder onto the tightening bolts?  Also did you replace the gaskets?


----------

